# How about some ice!!!



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

These pics where sent to me from my wife. They are from Lake Geneva, Wisconsin.
I would not wanna be workin that day!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I was emailed those same pics last year, I think I posted them here somewhere, or someone else did can't remember. But I think they are from Europe somewhere. Cool nonetheless.

Buck


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

It's due to the ocean water. Gets like that in Europe a lot on the border...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

can you believe the antenna on that suv. about 6" thick and still standing.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Unreal!!! I`ve never seen ice like that in my entire life.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

GOT SALT??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's Geneva, Switzerland. They had gale force winds or something that blew the water from the lake on to land.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

didn't blow it very far tho, the light pole and shrubs across the street are dry as a bone


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Up North said:


> I was emailed those same pics last year, I think I posted them here somewhere, or someone else did can't remember. But I think they are from Europe somewhere. Cool nonetheless.
> 
> Buck


I thought the same thing but I was'nt sure.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like a lot of scraping to me...


----------



## big flounder (Nov 26, 2004)

*ice storm 1998*

I just had a flash back of some farmer shooting his cows under his colapsed barn from the 5.5 inch freezing rain and ontario hydro dropping 8 foot pulp logs out of a chopper on the hydro lines to knock the ice off and sleeping in my truck for 28 days.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome pictures, no matter where they were taken.


----------



## DOGHOUSE (Oct 20, 2005)

I Wonder If They've Got Weed Burners There?


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

they are goin to have fun breakin that ice up glad i dont work there


----------

